# TR: The New Yankee Stadium



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2009)

*Date: *April 21, 2009

*Event: *Yankees vs. Oakland

*Conditions: *Misty, temps in the low 50's

*Trip Report: *I was offered two tickets to the Yankees vs. Oakland game last night, and since it was the third game in the new stadium, how could I say no.

I left Jersey around 4:30 and got to the Bronx around 5:15.  Pretty good actually.  I parked at the Ruppert parking garage, had a quick safety meeting and ate a sandwich before heading in.

The new stadium is impressive.  It's still really weird, seeing the new stadium right next to the old one.  At first glance, they both appear around the same size, however the new stadium seems much larger.  Massive actually.  I'm impressed at how well everything is laid out.  I found my co-worker at the top of the steps by Babe Ruth park and we ventured inside.

The inside is very modern.  Huge HD screen in the lobby and flat panel lcd's everywhere you look.  The HD panel in center field is absolutely amazing.  Unbeatable picture quality.  

The stadium is awesome, but it's lost the "historic" feel that the old ballpark had.  The bathrooms are amazingly clean.  Your feet don't even stick to the floor anymore!  The view of the playing field is great.  I understand the field dimensions are exactly the same, but it looks smaller because the seating area is bigger.  the Archways no longer go across the back wall of the entire outfield but are in place everywhere else.  It's nice to still see the subway still running behind the outfield.  I wonder if that was planned or it just worked out that way.  The moving banner is cool, one of the best I've seen.  It looks like there's a lot more bleacher seats available.  That's good.  

We had great seats.  Field Level section 124, row 17 (padded seats).  I'll take those seats anytime. Jason Giambi got one heck of a standing ovation. Fun game overall.  Lots of good hits and plays and the Yanks won it 5-3.  Wahoo!

Pics for your enjoyment

*Driving up






Walking in





Lobby









Padded seats!





Be alert...the world needs more lerts 





That hose never touches the infield





Thanks YES Network!!!





The BIG screen





The ball field





Jeter





Swisher





Matsui










Disco Stu in the house!!





Grounds crew doing the Y-M-C-A





Outside, after the game





Panoramic view




*


----------



## ozzy (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW, those are crazy good seats. I could just imagine how much those costs. Can't wait to get there May 17 vs MIN

nice TR. thanks


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh yeah most importantly...

12 oz draft $6
16 oz draft $8
16 oz souvenir cup $10


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

when did jeter become a lefty???

nice pics.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2009)

might not be Jeter...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2009)

ozzy said:


> WOW, those are crazy good seats. I could just imagine how much those costs. Can't wait to get there May 17 vs MIN
> 
> nice TR. thanks


I looked them up.  Those tickets go for $375 a piece.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 22, 2009)

That girl's head is freaky in the panoramic shot.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Apr 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> That girl's head is freaky in the panoramic shot.




Good, I'm glad someone else said something about that, I thought that was because of the rum drinks tonight....
And the batter, I think that's Robinson Cano, not Jeter...look at the swing he has in the link attached http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinson_Can%C3%B3


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 23, 2009)

great pix!!  thanks for sharing and i can't wait to check out the stadium some day myself.  go yanks!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 23, 2009)

Holy crap. Jeter is a lefty..and he's black. I never knew..........


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 23, 2009)

Best. Tr. Ever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty swanky, but I'd still rather get splinters in my ass sitting in a 100 year old wooden seat designed for a 120 pound person while drinking stale luke warm beer from a draught system that hasn't been cleaned since the Kennedy administration.  :smash:

Go Sox!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Best. Tr. Ever.


 Thanks!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty swanky, but I'd still rather get splinters in my ass sitting in a 100 year old wooden seat designed for a 120 pound person while drinking stale luke warm beer from a draught system that hasn't been cleaned since the Kennedy administration.  :smash:
> 
> Go Sox!!!




A little bit of Denis Leary in you today..


----------



## ozzy (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I looked them up.  Those tickets go for $375 a piece.



That's NUTS, but not even close to the most expensive seat in the house. What that one seat cost is MORE than what one of my 15 game Friday Plan seats costs for the season. Of course the view is a little dirfferent


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

ozzy said:


> That's NUTS, but not even close to the most expensive seat in the house. What that one seat cost is MORE than what one of my 15 game Friday Plan seats costs for the season. Of course the view is a little dirfferent


Hopefully, I'll be able to get the booth a few times as well.  I can't even begin to guess what that must cost (they have private bathrooms).  Gonna be tough, as EVERYONE who advertises on YES expects a night in the booth.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 23, 2009)

I know. That's all Kay and Co talk about is that damn booth...
Sterling and his puppet Waldman are no better


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Ozzy, How much do your seats go for?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 23, 2009)

We have eight in sec 408 (I have two, my parents have three and my sister and her family have three). They were $20 per for the 15 game friday play (they throw in two crap games as there's only 13 Friday's)
We used to have the Sunday plan for in TR 11 row C and those were sick, but we got hosed with the relocation. I wanted to drop four, but I know that we'll never get eight together again or at least not for a while. Here's to better seats next year.
The funniest thing is that I spent $600 and the first game we see is at Fenway on Saturday


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

That's funny. 

I may do the bleachers after work a few times for the party and maybe one Saturday day game with the mrs soon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

I know the front row of the Yankees infield seats are a Grand per game..but there are so many ballers in NYC..I read that 88 percent of the seats outside the premium section at Yankees stadium are under $100 per seat.

The Lehigh Valley IronPigs sold out most of their games last season because tickets are like $6..Root or others, if you ever want to see a pigs game just PM me.  Last year I got to hang in a corporate box with unlimited beer and catered food..although I really wanted funnel cake, nachos and the sundaes in mini-helmets that weren't in the suite..

Root you take some great pictures!!!!  Keep posting photo TRs..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Root you take some great pictures!!!!  Keep posting photo TRs..


Thanks.  I'd rather be posting ski TR's but maybe an Orion TR will be coming up soon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

Picture of the Coca Cola park field during an Iron Pigs game for stoke!!!!...the stadium opened in April of 2008 and is 3 miles from my crib..

Root I'd be down for seeing a Friday game at Yankees stadium sometime..in the bleachers!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Picture of the Coca Cola park field during an Iron Pigs game for stoke!!!!...the stadium opened in April of 2008 and is 3 miles from my crib..
> 
> Root I'd be down for seeing a Friday game at Yankees stadium sometime..in the bleachers!


Cool.  Bleachers a Yankee stadium are an experience for sure.  Sucks that they are dry now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cool.  Bleachers a Yankee stadium are an experience for sure.  Sucks that they are dry now.



huh..what..like no beer,,,or under a giant umbrella?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> huh..what..like no beer,,,or under a giant umbrella?


No beer, and once you leave (to go load up at one of the bars) they don't let you back in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> No beer, and once you leave (to go load up at one of the bars) they don't let you back in.



Is there like an in between section where you don't have to be treated like a prisoner but don't need an 8 figure net worth??


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is there like an in between section where you don't have to be treated like a prisoner but don't need an 8 figure net worth??


I think you can get nose bleeds for less than $30.  I'd seriously do bleachers though.  I usually take the train in and the best think about NJ Transit is.........



.........they let you drink in the train.  Open containers, woot!  But if you're a dick or too roudy, they will toss you off in a heartbeat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I think you can get nose bleeds for less than $30.  I'd seriously do bleachers though.  I usually take the train in and the best think about NJ Transit is.........
> 
> 
> 
> .........they let you drink in the train.  Open containers, woot!  But if you're a dick or too roudy, they will toss you off in a heartbeat.




Wow I didn't know that..I used to take the train from Princeton Junction to NYC...and I never knew you could drink..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow I didn't know that..I used to take the train from Princeton Junction to NYC...and I never knew you could drink..


It's a double edge sword...I got stuck on an overpass when the train was having mechanical problems one night after drinking close to a 12 pack....and realized there's no bathrooms.:blink:


----------



## AMAC2233 (Apr 23, 2009)

Fenway is still better...

Although I have to admit that Camden Yards is pretty damn nice too. But that doesn't matter because the Orioles suck anyway


----------



## ozzy (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cool.  Bleachers a Yankee stadium are an experience for sure.  Sucks that they are dry now.



The chicka that sold me my package told me that the bleachers are no longer booze free. According to the Yankees A-Z Guide: 

Alcohol-free seating is available in Grandstand sections 407A and 433.

http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/nyy/ballpark/guide.jsp


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cool.  Bleachers a Yankee stadium are an experience for sure.  Sucks that they are dry now.





Actually, the policy changed this year.  No vendors go through the section, but you can now go and buy a beer and enjoy it in the bleachers.

:beer:


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2009)

AMAC2233 said:


> Fenway is still better...



The lower box seats inside the dugouts at Fenway are the best seats in baseball and it's a visually interesting place to watch a baseball game but Fenway Park basically sucks as a facility to sit and watch a pro sports event.  I really wish they could leave the outfield walls and bullpens as-is and tear it down and rebuild it in place one section as a time with modern seats and unobstructed sight lines.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 24, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The lower box seats inside the dugouts at Fenway are the best seats in baseball and it's a visually interesting place to watch a baseball game but Fenway Park basically sucks as a facility to sit and watch a pro sports event.  I really wish they could leave the outfield walls and bullpens as-is and tear it down and rebuild it in place one section as a time with modern seats and unobstructed sight lines.




I agree with everything you've written except for your comment about the lower box seats....Too great a chance to run into this guy:


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I agree with everything you've written except for your comment about the lower box seats....Too great a chance to run into this guy:



Yeah.  Look at those pointy elbows on Jennifer Garner.  I definitely wouldn't hit it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

ozzy said:


> The chicka that sold me my package told me that the bleachers are no longer booze free. According to the Yankees A-Z Guide:
> 
> Alcohol-free seating is available in Grandstand sections 407A and 433.
> 
> http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/nyy/ballpark/guide.jsp





ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Actually, the policy changed this year.  No vendors go through the section, but you can now go and buy a beer and enjoy it in the bleachers.
> 
> :beer:



That's awesome news!  Thanks.  I'll be hitting the bleachers up now for sure!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

bump because this thread is awesome!!!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The lower box seats inside the dugouts at Fenway are the best seats in baseball



I read somewhere that the recent renovations to Dodger Stadium made their box seats the best in baseball. Me, I wouldn't know. I never could afford anything, actually would never pay more than $50-$65 per


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty swanky, but I'd still rather get splinters in my ass sitting in a 100 year old wooden seat designed for a 120 pound person while drinking stale luke warm beer from a draught system that hasn't been cleaned since the Kennedy administration.  :smash:
> 
> Go Sox!!!



:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It sounds like we need to do an Alpine Zone day at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It sounds like we need to do an Alpine Zone day at Yankee Stadium.



so says the homesick yankee fan stinging from their choke job tonight up in Bahstan!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't really follow the day to day details.


----------

